# Best Shaving Kits



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

I want to make some shaving kits this year - does anyone have any reccomendations as to some of the better quality kits available? I just want the guts not a kit with wood and all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Dec 3, 2015)

I have had good results with PSI kits. Because of the soap and exposure to water I recommend the titanium finish for the razor hardware. I spent the extra $ for a couple of the Silver Tip brushes last year and I was very satisfied. It's worth the money. If you plan to use wood for the handle I strongly recommend that you pay close attention to sealing against moisture. I found that the constant water and moisture make it vulnerable to growing mold. My first was purple heart which I sealed with my lands sealer and then friction polish. That finish failed to stand up. My most successful was to 1st soak the blank in wood hardner after drilling and finished with a multi layer ca finish. I did basically the same for the soap holder. If you go with a brush and soap holder / mug, you can get those special shaped shaving soaps fairly easily. I'm not sure where I got my soap. I'm not home right now but I'll check and get back to you. One place that is in my mind is Crabtree & Evelyn. They're on line and also at some malls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 3, 2015)

I like the razor hardware from CSUSA. The razor has a threaded rod down the center instead of pressed in ends like the PSI ones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 3, 2015)

hard to find anything on shaving kits here in Amish territory........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 3, 2015)

I just did set from CSUSA and was very pleased with it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 3, 2015)

The best shaving set I've ever used had a razor and shaving cream in it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I just did set from CSUSA and was very pleased with it.



Are you claiming you turned one of your lathes on? Sounds a little far-fetched if you ask me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 3, 2015)

I know - pics or it didn't happen... 


 

Not the best pic - I wasn't planning on posting it. This was for an order. 
The lathe groaned a bit but it still works

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't shave often enough to warrant using such a nice set. I generally only shave for weddings, funerals, important meetings at work, and occasionally for church. I mostly trim. Now if anyone wants to make me a custom beard trimmer, I'd be all about that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> ...Now if anyone wants to make me a custom beard trimmer, I'd be all about that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 3, 2015)

That's about right. Any time I have to have an EKG, they break out the beard trimmer and razor to give me about 6 bare spots on my chest. Ugh


----------



## Brink (Dec 3, 2015)

I hate shaving.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

